# Composition For String Orchestra(Or String Sextet)



## MrAtanasov (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi guys!

Want to share my String Sextet that I just finished working on-it's scored for 2 violins,1 viola,2 cellos and 1 contrabass(or for a string orchestra,which I'd prefer).Your comments/critics/thoughts would be very much appreciated,here are the parts:

Part 1-Allegro Con Fuoco:

__
https://soundcloud.com/victor-1%2Fvictor-atanasov-string-2

Part 2-Scherzo Da Capo-Con Moto:

__
https://soundcloud.com/victor-1%2Fvictor-atanasov-string-1

Part 3-Adagio Molto e Espressivo:

__
https://soundcloud.com/victor-1%2Fvictor-atanasov-string

Part 4-Finale:Allegro Molto Agitato:

__
https://soundcloud.com/victor-1%2Fvictor-atanasov-string-sextet


----------



## MrAtanasov (Jun 25, 2011)

Any thought/critic on the pieces will be very much appreciated,cheers!


----------



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)

Part 1 is uploaded with weird clarinet-like sounds.
Apart from that, there seems to be some lack in formal consistency: abrupt breaks whereafter some totally new material is brought in play.

Part 2 and 3 seem really fine. Consitent, inventive, lots of atmpsphere, and drive.

Part 4 is ok too, but I have some fears that not many cello-players will be able to execute it the way you have it in mind...


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I'd definitely buy a ticket to hear this one in performance! 

I think it's a strong piece overall, and the 3rd and 4th movements are stronger than 1 and 2. A couple of very specific comments on those (sometimes strong compositions are easier to comment on, since there's more to them):
In 3 - There is a strange transition at 2:00 or so. The opening section is really quite moving, emotionally, even in computer simulation. Bravo for your work with the multiple lines. Then we go from intense and heartrending to.... a bunch of generally cheery, light-sounding major chords? I find this confusing. The section that follows (in major with all the pizzicatos) has a deeper serenity and weight to it that complements the more angst-filled opening nicely. It's really just the transition that bothers me. A bit jarring emotionally.
In 4 - One of the themes is a near-quote from Brahms, Hungarian Dance no. 1. Was that on purpose? The movement in general has the feel of a Hungarian dance that keeps getting lost or distracted along the way. It's an interesting concept but unless you want a humorous effect (as if Shostakovich wrote a parody of Brahms?) you may want to rethink the number of times that things trail off, or else have them trail off in a less extreme manner. If you do want a humorous effect, there is so much additional joke potential in Brahms that you could really take advantage of...
Regarding Sanctus Petrus' comment about playability, this isn't any faster than, say, the last movement of Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 4, which we successfully played in youth symphony, and we were the less skilled of the two youth symphonies in our area. Unless the intervals make it a challenge, I don't think the tempo by itself would pose a problem.


----------



## MrAtanasov (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys,really appreciate it!

In the 4-th movement I wanted it to sound a bit more Shostakovich,actually in the middle part did a small variation on a 1 bar theme out of the 4-th movement of his 7-th symphony,just wanted it to be more agitato sounding.I agree with you that it's not as hard to be played,cellos are quite versatile and can play fast passages,although they're big and a bit clumsy instruments.These are just sixteenths in tempo Allegro,quarter note=140bpm.And in the 3-rd,the slow movement,there had to be that part in the middle,after all of the sorrow and romance,there had to be an agitato part,still in minor,not cheering,but more in conflict with the rest,like there are 3 people talking,but one of them is not happy with the other two,just expressing his thoughs.I'm finding this very interesting in music,that conversation like themes.Take for instance Beethoven's 7-th Symphony,the slow movement,it starts so light,just cellos,double basses,and then in the middle,that same melody explodes into something else.

Thanks for the comments again,will post it once performed by a real orchestra and recorded again,although it might take a while.


----------

